# Unterschied: SilentWings und SilentWingsPure



## Silverlake (25. Mai 2010)

Hallöchen
Wie oben schon gesagt, würde ich gerne wissen, was der Unterschied vom be quiet! SilentWings und be quiet! SilentWingsPure ist.
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## jensnrw (25. Mai 2010)

Hey, der einzige unterschied ist das es beim Pure etwas weniger Zugaben gibt, wie z.b Adapterkabel. Desweiteren muß der Pure mit normalen Schrauben befestigt werden, wo hingegen der andere Lüfter der beiden mit Schraubenloser Anti-Vibrations-Befestigung mit Gummierter Befestigung.


----------



## herethic (25. Mai 2010)

Und der "normale"hat noch einen Gummierten Lüfterrand der Pure hingegen nicht


----------



## Silverlake (26. Mai 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------

